# Beavertail Skiffs???



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

At the Florida Sportsman show today, I may have fallen in love with yet another boat. Beavertail Skiffs have a darn pretty hull and seemingly useful layout. they claim to run full open throttle in less than 5 inches. And that's not a tunnel! 18' boat at less than 500lbs under $20k (equipped with etec 50). I was hoping to hear some locals' opinions if there are any. I'm not in any shape to even think I'm in the market, but I would certainly like to look for the future...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

They look badass. I saw them a while ago and fell in love too! The only problem is if there is any chop whatsoever you are done.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, it seems like a 2nd boat. not something you could count on in all conditions. i know a lot of the flw and redfish cup guys pull 2 boats (or more) to each tourney. one skinny water "technical skiff" boat if the weather is nice and they dont run far, and a "classic bay" boat for longer runs and heftier chop. 

however, from the dvd i just watched that i was given at the show, there are some decent shots of them running and fishing in more chop than i thought would've been comfortable...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I would love one! I really enjoy skinny water fishing


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Just watched the DVD. They look like pretty sweet boats. The only problem I have with them is speed. They would be a great boat if I were running a short distance. 

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

[email protected]


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

this is a better version of my boat....


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I fished in a buddys at horseshoe during the holidays and was very impressed. Ran in the 5in water no problem. I couldn't believe it ran that shallow. It did have a fixed jack plate but still ran shallower than my jon boat. We made a 9 or so mile ride to the Suwanee in a 2 + ft chop and it was no problem. Boat maxed out around 30 with a 40 hp. Fit and finish were great. My only complaint was the boat was kind tipsy when someone was on the poling platform moving around. Other than that I would highly recommend one. SHB


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

it is a flats skiff, they are not meant to handle rough conditions...hence the name flats skiff. I think it would handle a chop better than a mitzi. Wouldn't mind getting one, awsome for the back bay. Reds would fear me. My cousin has an action craft flat...It can handle a chop just fine, and hauls butt


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

I got one the end of August last year. Handles like a sports car. It takes some very choppy water. The shape of the hull deflects the spray and you get avery dry ride.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Not trying to derail your post nb but I thought this might interest you since we're talking skiffs. I would do just about anything for one of these. www.eastcapecanoes.com


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *7M (3/2/2008)*I got one the end of August last year. Handles like a sports car. It takes some very choppy water. The shape of the hull deflects the spray and you get avery dry ride.


which model did you get? what motor are you running and what are you speed/efficiency numbers?


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

Got the osprey with hydraulic jack plate, 60 E-Tec and 4 blade prop. Pops out of the hole real quick. I've had it to 35 GPS speed but usually run 28 or so. Gas is no issue un less you push top speed for a long haul. I usually run around the mouth of the Choctawhatchee and it can get very shallow. I know I've run in less that one foot ofwater. I have not really pushed it. Haven't poled the boat much yet as I do have a tolling motor. I plan to fish West Bay more this spring and summer. I fish by myself a lot of times and this rig is easy to handle in and out of the water. The trailer is something else. Don't have to wet the hubs and everything is alum or gal. The rig is first class.


----------

